# Uber backtracking on tips?



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/28/11528730/uber-tipping-nyc-driver-settlement-lyft-juno


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Sure said:


> http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/28/11528730/uber-tipping-nyc-driver-settlement-lyft-juno


It is a legal issue. They know that any court will rule against them if a case comes their way. In some states the safe rider fee is now called a booking fee.


----------

